# dell laptop fan not working



## akshayag (Sep 2, 2005)

hey, this is my first time on here and i am looking forward to get answer to my problem here. 
I have 2650 Inspiron dell laptop, i have had it for almost 3 years, and recently my fan stopped working and my laptop gets really really hot. thinking i could just open my laptop and take a peek at the fan, i opened my laptop butcouldn't get the case off, even tho i unscrewed all the screws. if anyone else has same laptop and know how to change the fan please let me know. thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

you will need to open it. You cant open it from the buttom. You need to start from right underneath the screen and infront of the keyboard area. It might be a hassle. Remember to mark or label the screws. It is can get real hectic if you dont remember which screw you unscrewed from where. Once open use compressed air to clean your fan. If the fan is not dead that should help getting it back to work.


----------



## shadow121 (Aug 18, 2005)

akshayag said:


> hey, this is my first time on here and i am looking forward to get answer to my problem here.
> I have 2650 Inspiron dell laptop, i have had it for almost 3 years, and recently my fan stopped working and my laptop gets really really hot. thinking i could just open my laptop and take a peek at the fan, i opened my laptop butcouldn't get the case off, even tho i unscrewed all the screws. if anyone else has same laptop and know how to change the fan please let me know. thanks


To remove the fan do the following

Rempve all screws from the base then to the bottom of the fan a cable will gointo the motherboardremove that, there are 4 screws on the bottom plate of the fan, remove them. Lift the fan up and give it a clean.
Put all back together and if the fan still is not working try this.

Turn system off. then turn onn after pressing the power button tap f12 every second, choose the diagnostic option and runn a custom test on the fan and processor. if the fan fails the test you will need to replace the fan


----------

